# Got my new Orca Frame set Today !! WOW !!!



## hoovypedals (Oct 16, 2004)

What a work of art!!! Can't wait to get my DA 10 stuff on it !!! I have one question for you Orbea pros. What is the best way to measure and cut this strange compresion fork tube thingy ??? It is different than anything I have had before.  
THANKS GUYS !!!!! HOOV


----------



## The Dude (Sep 14, 2005)

hoovypedals said:


> What a work of art!!! Can't wait to get my DA 10 stuff on it !!! I have one question for you Orbea pros. What is the best way to measure and cut this strange compresion fork tube thingy ??? It is different than anything I have had before.
> THANKS GUYS !!!!! HOOV


The answer is carefully. Take it to a dealer and get help. Replacement forks can be pricy. If you do it yourself remember to cut a little at a time...it don't grow back.


----------

